# is the site down?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

How many times do we all wonder if it's just us, or if our favorite time wasting site is down?

I just found this site (can't wait til IT goes down when I need it :thumbup: )

http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/

I'm bookmarking it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lost me


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> How many times do we all wonder if it's just us, or if our favorite time wasting site is down?
> 
> I just found this site (can't wait til IT goes down when I need it :thumbup: )
> 
> ...



Lawdalmighty what next ?:blink:


----------

